# Not Spain & Portugal



## Biggarmac (Mar 26, 2019)

There are some of us visiting other parts of Europe,and beyond.  Spain and Portugal has a thread - now for the others.
Starting the discussion off, I am travelling through France to go to Italy, Slovenia and Croatia all being well.  Currently in the Burgandy area.  Aires are easy to find in France.  What is the situation futher on in the other countries I hope to visit?


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 26, 2019)

*Italy*



Biggarmac said:


> There are some of us visiting other parts of Europe,and beyond.  Spain and Portugal has a thread - now for the others.
> Starting the discussion off, I am travelling through France to go to Italy, Slovenia and Croatia all being well.  Currently in the Burgandy area.  Aires are easy to find in France.  What is the situation futher on in the other countries I hope to visit?



Is very good
2018

Littering and worse by Locals (not motorhomes) being the only problem.

Some excellent free sostas just paying for EHU
Two excellent sites for about 10Euros
Many cheap sostas
A few slightly dodgy car-parks

Fresh water and dumping (x2) @ Motorway service stations free

PS worth using the toll roads very reasonable and in some cases no viable alternative
We went from Turin to Sicily (west side) and north to Venice (east coast) £100 on tolls


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 27, 2019)

*Germany*

Has loads of Stellplatz..usually very well maintained and often with Pay as you go EHU...
No Tolls but a few traffic jams. (Frankfurt area , The Ruhr)


----------



## Dottrinder (Mar 28, 2019)

We are inSpain at the moment and plan to head to Croatia towards the end of April.  Any tips/advice much appreciated 

Dot


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 28, 2019)

*I have read*



Dottrinder said:


> We are inSpain at the moment and plan to head to Croatia towards the end of April.  Any tips/advice much appreciated
> 
> Dot



Wild camping is illegal in Croatia
So consider acsi as you are in low season


----------



## BKen2 (Mar 29, 2019)

One of the Aires sites shows   Croatia 227    Slovenia 197  stopovers/Aire which seem a reasonable amount to go at.


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 29, 2019)

Dottrinder said:


> We are inSpain at the moment and plan to head to Croatia towards the end of April.  Any tips/advice much appreciated
> 
> Dot



I'll keep updating on this thread as I hope to be in Croatia before you get there.  About to go into Italy tomorrow.  Then Slovenia before Croatia.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 30, 2019)

*Falze di Piave*

Delightful farm site very close to here
Google Maps


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 30, 2019)

Drove into Italy today.  Had problems finding somewhere to stop.  Some spots were full of people enjoying the early sunshine.  Two were full of people with scramble push bikes and their supporters. One spot is being developed.  The two official motorhome areas were full.  An ACSI site which should have been open today is still having work done. In a car park near one of the official stops for the night.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 1, 2019)

After having problems finding somewhere to stop the next problem was getting LPG. The Esso garages refused to fill motorhomes.  Another garage filled with no problems.  After being in touch with Gaslow it appears that we may continue to have difficulty because of Italian tax.  Vehicle LPG is on a much lower tax band.  LPG  for domestic use should not be filled from LPG pumps.  Slovenia and Croatia are ok according to Gaslow.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 1, 2019)

In Italy you're more likely to find a relaxed approach to LPG refilling by using small town garages. This has worked for me in the past.


----------



## carol (Apr 2, 2019)

BKen2 said:


> One of the Aires sites shows   Croatia 227    Slovenia 197  stopovers/Aire which seem a reasonable amount to go at.



Hi, which particular aires site, please?


----------



## mark61 (Apr 2, 2019)

***** said:


> I think we are going through France, Belgium and Luxembourg to Germany soon. Can't yet decide where exactly, maybe a tour or maybe a just sitting around :drive:
> Spain and Portugal at the end of the year :drive:



Make time for the best show in Europe, if you're there at the right time. 

Home • ABENTEUER & ALLRAD


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 2, 2019)

BKen2 said:


> One of the Aires sites shows   Croatia 227    Slovenia 197  stopovers/Aire which seem a reasonable amount to go at.



Hi Ken.  Tried to find the sites in Croatia that you mention, but don't knos where you found them.  Slovenia is ok.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 2, 2019)

Last night was on a Sosta at a place called Mirandola in Italy.  20 free electric points.  20 water points.  4 WC disposal points and one waste water disposal, which some knumbskull had used as a toilet waste leaving toilet paper all around.  Its a bit off the beaten track and in an industrial area next to the entrance to the cemetry.  Tonight at a free aire in Treviso. Interesting town.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 4, 2019)

Slovenia is interesting.  So far everyone has spoken English.  Apparently all school children have to learn English and one other language.  That is making life much easier than expected.  Stayed last night on the car park of the Lipka  Stud Farm of Liazzaner horses.  Was nicely settled down on my own on a big car park when a car started circlying me.  Got a bit freeked out; so moved up to the coach park near the Casino.  No further problems.  Noticed that most of the cars in the casino car park had Italian no plates.  Tonight I decided that a site would be the best bet.  The one I pjcked is closed for refurbishment.  No elec.  No water.  But no charge to stay and hopefully no weird cars.  Its just started to p... down.


----------



## LindsayH (Apr 4, 2019)

Following with interest, I'm hoping to leave for Greece via Italy by the end of the month.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 4, 2019)

LindsayH said:


> Following with interest, I'm hoping to leave for Greece via Italy by the end of the month.



Which ferry are you getting?


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 13, 2019)

I've been in Croatia for a few days now.  By the coast is busy, but the hinterland is very sparsely populated, probably due to the lack of soil.  Most places inland are very barren.  The motorways are a quick but very uninteresting way of getting around.  There are places to wildcamp on the apps.  As I needed to do some washing I went onto a campsite in Istria.  What I saw of Istria is that it is geared up for mass tourism along the coast, but then again it is geared for mass tourism all along the Croatian coast.  The best known inland attraction is the Pitivic Lakes.  Tour buses are there all the time and one of the locals told me that it is really uncomfortably busy in summer.  I am on a campsite at Split which was a bit of a shock coming from the almost empty inland area to find a large and bustling city.  There are plenty of places to see from here, especially the islands.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 21, 2019)

Still in Croatia.  Came up the coast road from Split.  There were very few places where you could pull up just for a brake on the northbound side of the road.  That was not the case going south, as they seem to have put plenty of well tarmacked laybys on that side.  Most were a bit too exposed to use as overnight stops in a country where wilding is illegal.  The places suggested in the apps did not feel safe to me as I am travelling alone.  There are also masses of motorbikers, from all the countries around, tearing everywhere as the bendy roads are a bikers paradise.  On an ACSI site now to do some washing before going back to Slovenia.


----------



## Biggarmac (May 5, 2019)

Not updated for a while.  Today its cold, wet and windy; so am staying put and catching up on things.
For me Slovenia is better than Croatia.  Croatia, away from the coastal strip, is bleak with very stoney ground, mostly very sparcly inhabited.  The Pitivic lakes and Kirka Nationall parks are worth visiting.  I preferred Kirka, but that could have been because the weather was better when I visited.
Slovenia is much more verdant.  The place seems cleaner and better cared for.  Ljubljana is a pleasantly small capital city.  Maribor in the NE of the country has a ski centre on the outskirts of town, which has a Gondola lift to let lazy people (like me) to get wonderful views over the town.  The former Mercury mine at Idrija is a different visit opportunity.  Slovenian wine is worth discovering. English is spoken everywhere.
I will be going back into Italy in the next couple of days.


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 6, 2019)

Good synopsis Meg. We much prefer Slovenia to Croatia. However we had five weeks in Slovenia and the weather was good, which it was not when we were in Croatia.

Andf unny enough, here’s James in his Slovenia T.


----------

